# real estate agents



## johnnyvegas (Sep 19, 2010)

if you were looking for property would it be best to look at english sites or spanish owned.

In the marbella area which would you say are the best ones ......I think I prefer that area but am finding it difficult to find anything in my price range thats less than an hour from the coast and not a shell

sorry i sound like an idiot in print lol


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

johnnyvegas said:


> if you were looking for property would it be best to look at english sites or spanish owned.
> 
> In the marbella area which would you say are the best ones ......I think I prefer that area but am finding it difficult to find anything in my price range thats less than an hour from the coast and not a shell
> 
> sorry i sound like an idiot in print lol


Properties are more expensive here...Fact.
I know of four people who have properties for sale, ranging from 700000 euros to less than 200000, all within a thirty-minute drive from Marbella and all front-line beach.
If you are interested, pm me.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Do try the bank websites - this was mentioned in an earlier topic. They have loads of reposessions and some real bargains to be had. Bancaja, Solbank, Cambank - in fact pretty much all banks. Well worth a look!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Do try the bank websites - this was mentioned in an earlier topic. They have loads of reposessions and some real bargains to be had. Bancaja, Solbank, Cambank - in fact pretty much all banks. Well worth a look!


Just to add a bit more to Steve's very good point .... it is also not a bad idea to call into the branch of a bank in person to ask about properties available. Many Banks are anxious to turn their assets into cash and are offering ridiculous deals if you have a deposit to put down, and are even ofering deals whereby you can rent the property in question for up to 2 years before making a decision to buy it or not. In these cases you can agree a 'provisional' mortgage deal in advance - just in case you should decide to purchase - and if you DO decide to go ahead the amount that you paid in rent over that period is refunded.
Basically the Banks are focussing on recouping the liquidity in the property and not on the potential future value of the asset.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

djfwells said:


> Just to add a bit more to Steve's very good point .... it is also not a bad idea to call into the branch of a bank in person to ask about properties available. Many Banks are anxious to turn their assets into cash and are offering ridiculous deals if you have a deposit to put down, and are even ofering deals whereby you can rent the property in question for up to 2 years before making a decision to buy it or not. In these cases you can agree a 'provisional' mortgage deal in advance - just in case you should decide to purchase - and if you DO decide to go ahead the amount that you paid in rent over that period is refunded.
> Basically the Banks are focussing on recouping the liquidity in the property and not on the potential future value of the asset.


i didnt know about the rent-to-buy thing you talked about - what a great idea especially if you want to try the area. If you like it, buy it at a pre-agreed deal, if not hand the keys back and move on! Almost too good to be true - I guess some good things to come out of a recession!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> i didnt know about the rent-to-buy thing you talked about - what a great idea especially if you want to try the area. If you like it, buy it at a pre-agreed deal, if not hand the keys back and move on! Almost too good to be true - I guess some good things to come out of a recession!


It's not something that they are particularly marketing, but the local branch managers of most Banks generally have full autonomy to do whatever it is that they need to do to move their portfolio's. A friend of mine has just purchased / rented a flat on once of these such agreements and whilst he didn't have to push too hard to get it, it wasn't on the table at the start of negociations. I'm guessing that this is so that they can refrain from upsetting many of the local Estate Agents whose toes they may be stepping on.


----------

